# £2 Asda wheel clean



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Shopping yesterday and always like to have a good nosey round Asda.

Found this and it fell into my trolley. Thought for £2 I'll give it a try....on the neighbours car 

To be fair it did quite a good job. Prob keep it on the shelf for when the wheels aren't bad enough for iron-x










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

surely will be acid based...does it confirm it on the back?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Why would it have to be acid based? Cheap does not always mean acid, for this price I reckon this is just a heavy duty all purpose cleaner diluted down.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Taste it looks like cherry aid, those sugary drinks clean really well. 

Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Renamed ?

Post 3 deja vu as is often the case. :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248043


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Good price even for just the bottle and spray head for other products.

Wee Man


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Any of that acid?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A bit of badge snobbery from me I'am afraid, I'd rather stick to the main big boys in the trade, your Meguire's and auto finesses of this world. As said by wee man, the price is worth it for the bottle and spray head alone.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A bit of badge snobbery from me I'am afraid, I'd rather stick to the main big boys in the trade, your Meguire's and auto finesses of this world. As said by wee man, the price is worth it for the bottle and spray head alone.
> 
> View attachment 48748


But Soul boy, this is made by Tetrosyl, you cannot get better. You can buy it. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

shine247 said:


> But Soul boy, this is made by Tetrosyl, you cannot get better. You can buy it. :thumb:


I have to admit I've never heard of Tetrosyl, maybe it's because they're hiding behind the Asda logo. If that's the case then I'll eat humble pie.  Just goes to show you learn something every day on here.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have to admit I've never heard of Tetrosyl, maybe it's because they're hiding behind the Asda logo. If that's the case then I'll eat humble pie.  Just goes to show you learn something every day on here.
> 
> View attachment 48749


Tetrosyl actually manufacture. Not so sure that Autofinesse make that much :lol:

PS - I'm sure you might be aware of "Tetrosyl Cutting Oil" - aka T Cut?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Tetrosyl actually manufacture. Not so sure that Autofinesse make that much :lol:
> 
> PS - I'm sure you might be aware of "Tetrosyl Cutting Oil" - aka T Cut?


Ahh right! there you go, I've learnt another fact this evening. :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Tetrosyl manufacture TCut, Wonder Wheels, Tripplewax, CarPlan and Bluecol to name but a few...

Manufactures of many an established brand 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm just a snob then as I wouldn't use any of those brands on my car lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Judging by the instructions that cleaner is not suited for polished wheels and chrome I can say it is acid based.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Its horses for courses, as with everything in life.

All I will say is that I am sure there are more than a few of us that began experimentations in detailing using products like CarPlan Car Polish, Tripplewax Car Shampoo and some others that have stood the test of time and are still around today.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

FallenAngel said:


> Judging by the instructions that cleaner is not suited for polished wheels and chrome I can say it is acid based.


Wrong sorry...Autoglym non acidic wheel cleaner isnt suggested for polished or chrome either.

Love the ill informed conclusions being drawn here makes me chuckle!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Phone the customer service ask them does it have acid in it or %

It may well clean the wheel try it, the emphasis here is getting that cleaning ability relevant to the time taken plus ongoing protection of any rims from long term usage. 

John Tht.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Wrong sorry...Autoglym non acidic wheel cleaner isnt suggested for polished or chrome either.
> 
> Love the ill informed conclusions being drawn here makes me chuckle!


Agreed. It isn't acidic based purely on this point. Some Alkaline based wheels cleaners aren't safe on the same type of wheel finish.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

My bad nick_mcuk.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Agreed. It isn't acidic based purely on this point. Some Alkaline based wheels cleaners aren't safe on the same type of wheel finish.


Any strong surfactants will not be safe on polished surfaces to be fair.

In fact AutoGlym's Trade Super Interior cleaner will stain glass if you mix it too strong...been there done that got the t-shirt.


----------

